# The laundry dilemna



## StepHB (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone have a reasonably easy low water consumption solution to doing the laundry on-board a cruising sailboat with limited space?


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

*Not to be smart but..........*

1) hang it from the rigging in the rain....

2) Wash with Salt Water, rinse with fresh, in a bucket.....

Look at camping solutions as well.

Fred


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

The Wonder Wash: Amish-approved.

http://www.laundry-alternative.com/washing.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd second the wonderwash.


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

I once put my dress white uniform in a laundry bag and dragged it behind the USS ranger at about 30 knots. It got incredibly clean. Even the rust stains cae out.


----------



## runexe (Feb 20, 2006)

hertfordnc said:


> I once put my dress white uniform in a laundry bag and dragged it behind the USS ranger at about 30 knots. It got incredibly clean. Even the rust stains cae out.


Damn, there's never an aircraft carrier around when I need to do my laundry!

I wonder, does the method still work as well at 3-6kts?


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Has anyone actually used one of the Wonderwash units? How did it do?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Anybody ever use one of these?










We've actually got one up in our attic - from my wife's grandmother.


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

Have looked at the Wonderwash and have heard great things but never have used one. I have been concerned at storage of yet another bulky item. My answer to laundry is a bit rough and ready and comes from bouncing around Australia while car-camping in a 4x with the kids. I have a large plastic bucket (the type that sheetrock guys carry their paste in) with a top that seals tight. When not a laundry machine, it sits in a cockpit locker filled with all sorts of gear. When a laundry machine - I fill it 2/3 full of hot/warm water and liquid washsoap; seal; and let bounce around while underway for a day. Next day, wring out the soapy water, put 2/3 fresh water in and bounce around for another day UNLESS there's a nice rainstorm and I put the stuff in cockpit well and rinse it there. This works pretty well - only drawback is when I overload soap and the stuff never rinses out via the bucket rinse. Advantage is I have a laundry solution, a place to hold odds and ends and another bailing bucket!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I do laundry a few different ways.

If there is a laundromat I use that.

If it's something important, dress shirts for example, so far I am only willing to do those at a laundromat, two cycles, cold water, good detergent, etc. Follow that by a fluff in the drier and then hang them up so they don't get wrinkled. I haven't tried washing dress shirts using any of the methods below, but I might try it soon with one shirt just to see how it goes. My concern is that my hand washing methods might not get the cloth clean enough and that over repeated wash/dry cycles it might start to show.

If it's something like a suit of course that has to go to the dry cleaners.

If it's gore-tex I have just been washing it by hand with a cloth but I am thinking about changing that procedure and putting it into cold water using the methods below, but making sure not to rub the gore-tex against anything for fear of ruining it.

If it's anything else then I use one of two methods depending on how much water I have.

1) If I don't have much water then I use a wash board. I have two sizes of wash boards, the kind that have fiberglass boards. Works great, takes a little doing because you have to be patient. I will sometimes warm up some water to do this but that is mostly just so my hands don't get cold when the water is very cold. Sometimes I will use detergent, sometimes not, it depends on how much water I have to rinse them with. Usually they are fine with just a wash and letting them hang outside to dry.

2) If I have a lot of water then I use something akin to the plunger method. That's putting some clothing into a big bucket with water and then using a plunger to wash them. I have a "special" plunger that I got from the same place I got wash boards that seems to do a pretty good job but I wouldn't recommend it because it is also corroding and I am probably going to switch to just using a normal plunger. Since I have lots of water when using the plunger method I usually use detergent, and rinse well, then hang the clothing up outside to dry completely. I think the plunger method is probably best for gore-tex but I haven't tried that yet.

If it's cold enough to freeze clothing then you have to hang them where it is warm. Don't leave them in the sunlight for days in a row or eventually they will fade. And keeping them in cedar is a good idea to keep the moths and mice out of them if that is a problem where you are. Moth balls don't hurt either.

Big things like blankets, sheets, and things like that I don't wash by hand. Just have enough spares packed away so that you can change them out when they get dirty and eventually wash them all at a laundromat.

Some tips - when using a wash board it's not the scrubbing action that cleans the clothing, that is a common mistake. So don't press down really hard, you're just going to wear your clothing out doing that. What cleans the clothing is the oscillation of the water through the cloth, that's why the board has ridges on it, so that when you move the cloth across the ridges the water quickly squishes through the cloth in both directions. So when you use a wash board you are really just trying to be patient, keep moving the cloth back and forth and let the board do the work. I have not had experience washing clothing on a rock beside a river but I understand it is the same principle, you don't want to do something like scrub the cloth against the rock, you're just going to wear a hole in it. Instead, you just want to squish the clothing against the rock like you are trying to get all of the water out of it, then plunge it into the water to fill it with water and repeat, keep repeating until it is done.

It sounds like it is difficult but it really isn't. The wash board especially is really easy to use and doesn't take much time at all. You just sit there and keep moving the clothing across the board, plunge it into the water occasionally, and the clothing just gets clean somehow.

Gore-tex in my estimation is really the biggest trouble. The whole method of washing is to have water go back and forth through the material to knock the dirt out. And the whole purpose of gore-tex is not to let that happen. So there really isn't an easy way to clean gore-tex using normal methods of doing laundry.

And ... don't buy or wear white clothing. 

Edit - Underway I would want to drag the clothing in a net.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

All I know is, there are two big white machines down in the laundry room. The dirty laundry gets down there somehow when I'm not looking; in time it all magically reappears, neatly hung and folded in the closets and dresser drawers.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I always throw my dirty underwear in the floor. This is especially effective if friends or family are on their way over. Leave it there, and a little while later there will be some cursing eminate from the cabin in question, followed by clean underwear the next day or so.

Not really sure how it happens or how it works, but I have notcied the coffee pot does the same thing.

I have a magical boat... what can I say?

HAHA!

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> All I know is, there are two big white machines down in the laundry room. The dirty laundry gets down there somehow when I'm not looking; in time it all magically reappears, neatly hung and folded in the closets and dresser drawers.


Ahhhh..... you beat me to it!

We were typing at the same time. Great married minds think alike!!!!

HAHA!

- CD


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

It's very curious CD, even more so since you've also noticed this phenomena, and all this time I thought it was just me. This identical mystery also exists onboard . . . dirty stuff just seems to bounce off the soles, settees and bunks, becomes clean and then neatly appears in the lockers and drawers.

Must be laundry fairies.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> It's very curious CD, even more so since you've also noticed this phenomena, and all this time I thought it was just me. This identical mystery also exists onboard . . . dirty stuff just seems to bounce off the soles, settees and bunks, becomes clean and then neatly appears in the lockers and drawers.
> 
> Must be laundry fairies.


Quite true. However, my wife also understands that the diesels change their own oil (magical diesels) and everytime a pump breaks or a head gets clogged, you simply need go shopping for some clothes or go out for a bite to eat (preferabbly at a fine, expensive restaurant) and everything is fixed when you return.

I have not had the heart to break the truth to her about the mainenance yet as our boat is new. Why does that make a difference? Well, because at this point in time, we have more laudry than things breaking!!

Ignorance is bliss.

- CD


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> Anybody ever use one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What has this thread got to do with Music?????*


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

AjariBonten said:


> *What has this thread got to do with Music?????*


Geez Ajari. You need to read the threads a little closer before you write uniformed threads. It really is frustrating from a moderation point of view.

Now pay attention, this is a BOATING FORUM, and that is a knee board.

WHew. Done my moderating duties for the day.

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*All Men!*

TO ALL MEN:

The trick to keeping clean clothes is the following:

ALWAYS BUY CLOTHES WITH THE FOLLOWING LABEL:


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

My most humble and abject apologies, oh Great and Powerful OZ!!



Cruisingdad said:


> Geez Ajari. You need to read the threads a little closer before you write uniformed threads. It really is frustrating from a moderation point of view.
> 
> Now pay attention, this is a BOATING FORUM, and that is a knee board.
> 
> ...


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Should we send this thread over to Her SailNet and see what kind of reaction we get?

LOLOL

I don't wanna stick around for THAT!!



Cruisingdad said:


> TO ALL MEN:
> 
> The trick to keeping clean clothes is the following:
> 
> ALWAYS BUY CLOTHES WITH THE FOLLOWING LABEL:


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

AjariBonten said:


> Should we send this thread over to Her SailNet and see what kind of reaction we get?
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I don't wanna stick around for THAT!!


NO WAY! They would learn our secret!! Better to play dumb.

HAHA!

- CD


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> NO WAY! They would learn our secret!! Better to play dumb.
> 
> HAHA!
> 
> - CD


The most convincing way to PLAY dumb is to actually BE dumb!

To avoid marital, as well as laundry, problems, make laundry no one's job. Cruise only in warm, pristine areas and anchor only in deserted anchorages. Sail naked.

When that fails, we use the 5-gal drywall bucket & (new, clean) toilet plunger; or the wash-and-fold service near the marina.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Well guys..... we're scrod now!!!!!

 


Once she let's the union know we're not as dumb as we act.........

Guess I'll go rinse off my apron...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

eryka said:


> The most convincing way to PLAY dumb is to actually BE dumb!
> 
> To avoid marital, as well as laundry, problems, make laundry no one's job. Cruise only in warm, pristine areas and anchor only in deserted anchorages. Sail naked.
> 
> When that fails, we use the 5-gal drywall bucket & (new, clean) toilet plunger; or the wash-and-fold service near the marina.


...whew, where sunburn takes on a whole new meaning...


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

I dunno Aj, the downside is then you might rat us out to get even...er, um, about that mysterious ineptitude with a screwdriver...it flares up every time I'm around a head in need of repair, and dies down again when it comes time to install the latest galley gadget I got at the boat show


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

touche'

Ain't it great, the balance of the sexes?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Except CD ain't playing... 


Cruisingdad said:


> NO WAY! They would learn our secret!! Better to play dumb.
> 
> HAHA!
> 
> - CD


----------



## SailorPam (Sep 18, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> NO WAY! They would learn our secret!! Better to play dumb.
> 
> HAHA!
> 
> - CD


You were _playing_ dumb? Man it's so hard to tell with your people 

Another useful technique my husband uses is actually _doing_ the laundry - his way. This of course is in direct opposition to _my_ way.  A remarkably frustrating ploy. Not that I'm without my own


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

Well....there's always things like edible underwear. Here today, gone tomorrow!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Do it once

Do it wrong

Never do it again


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Sailormann said:


> Do it once
> 
> Do it wrong
> 
> Never do it again


Do you work for my employer too?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here's the way to handle the laundry

Just buy new all the time forget washing them. 

Actually we own a coin laundry and some guy brought his sister in with a ton of laundry for us to wash. She was about 23 and for the last 9 months never did any laundry. She just bought new and after she wore it once or twice it went in the pile. No kidding. They were decent looking people too.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

QQ:  Playing dumb... Come on guys, you think we are that dumb ourselves. Remember it is a two way street. What is that thingamagiggy! Hahahaha. 
Ditto on the bucket plunger outfit. Works great.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)




----------



## ccam (Dec 17, 2006)

Damn Pirate, 
My hats off to you brother. You have won the big balls award! Or she has!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Doesn't look like Nimfa,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue said:


> Doesn't look like Nimfa,


if i asked her to wear this...i would be the one wearing it, hanging outta my arse


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

US Pirate-

I was going to ask if the pretty blond was your mistress...but I think you already answered that... and I'll give you a hint-_if it is hanging out of your arse...you ain't wearing it... _


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> _if it is hanging out of your arse...you ain't wearing it... _


I guess technically it would be wearing you.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Wind_magic-

LOL... yup... that would be correct...


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

Most people I suppose have a 20/30 liter waterproof plastic holdall on board. Fill with some water - add the cloths - washing powder, then seal and drop it in the anchor locker. Bounce it around for a while, or longer, and the clothes come out pretty clean.


----------



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

Some years ago I got all excited about the wonderwash. And the idea behind the washer is just great. 

However before I could order one, I met a few people who had stopped using their wonderwash. It seems the whole machine is pretty flimsy, in particular the handle which breaks pretty easily. Also the drum doesn't sit on a stable base and when you crank the handle the washer wobbles around making it impossible to get a good turn on the crank. Some crusiers had modified their wonderwash by adding metal handles and a stronger base... but then you really do have a big clunky thing to store.

Thing is laundry is a pain however you do it. I've finally come down to using a tub with a good tight fit. If we're underway Jim Malkin's description of washing underway works well (especially if you are on a beat  ). The plunger works well too. I've never got up the nerve to tow in a net... I'm always worried that the net will come loose and I'll loose all my clothes  Or better yet, they'll get wrapped in the prop when we forget we're towing laundry and start the engine  But I'm sure it would work.

Nice description of how to use a washboard. If you go that way I'd also recomend a wringer. It helps to remove a lot of the soap before the rinse and saves water.

My best laundry experience was in the Bahamas when our hard dinghy filled with rainwater after a good storm. Next morning I bailed out a couple of buckets for rinsing and then dumped soap in the dinghy and washed away. Not only did the clothes get clean, but I had a bath too  

When you are in a small boat, ya gotta get creative.....

Robyn


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I was just thinking that an industrial size salad spinner might do the trick quite nicely. A friend of mine has a café and they use one that is about the size of a two-gallon bucket. It's got a pretty heavy set of gears in it...and a pretty big basket for the salad... but it might work for a small load of laundry.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

When in the Navy, did my white duty belts by towing behind the ship. They came out sparkling white. As they should be. 
When working a schooner out of San Pedro Ca. we did the dishes in a net laundry bag that way also. Scrub them out and did the first rinse this way. Got them sparkling also. Then a fresh water rinse. Didn't lose any either.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

eryka said:


> Cruise only in warm, pristine areas and anchor only in deserted anchorages. Sail naked.


 Yah! Wear sun screen, sail naked. Save water, drink beer. Paradise!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Or, sail with this guy . . . who only wears Speedos and insists upon his crew not washing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Guys this is just funny i was just talking to my husband about the laundry that he never help me not even fold and what pop in the sailnet maybe next time when u guy don't have anything to wear, u will learn that there is room somewhere in the house called "Laundry Room" thats where u put your dirty clothes special your "dirty underwear" turn the machine on put some soap and make sure to separate color and white.....We (all woman) didn't get married to do laundry........JUST WANNA MAKE IT CLEAR OK GUYS HAPPY SAILING....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Nimfy...Happy New Year and I do NOT want any info about BJ's shorts!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nimfy-

Actually Cam wants you to send him a pair...used preferably...


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> I always throw my dirty underwear in the floor. This is especially effective if friends or family are on their way over. Leave it there, and a little while later there will be some cursing eminate from the cabin in question, followed by clean underwear the next day or so.
> 
> Not really sure how it happens or how it works, but I have notcied the coffee pot does the same thing.
> 
> ...


*LIAR,WE ALL KNOW YOU BURY YOUR LAUNDRY ON THE BEACH !!*
*AND WE RESPECT YOU FOR THAT   *


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have used the wonder wash abd it works great. So to washing behind the USS Ranger, Tried it on the USS Teddy Rossevelt and all I got was shark eaten whites


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The wonder wash cleans better then a washing machine. Drying your cloths is another matter.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Freesail99 said:


> The wonder wash cleans better then a washing machine. Drying your cloths is another matter.


More sail area can be an advantage. Just hoist the pants like John Candy in "Summer Rental".

Using the laundry net bag in Galveston bay is good if the clothes are naturally brown to begin with. The Benzene, mercury, and other elements in the Bay may also help to disinfect.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

retclt said:


> More sail area can be an advantage. Just hoist the pants like John Candy in "Summer Rental".
> 
> Using the laundry net bag in Galveston bay is good if the clothes are naturally brown to begin with. The Benzene, mercury, and other elements in the Bay may also help to disinfect.


Now we know, why things are bigger in Texas,lol


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

When cruising sail naked, or sail 'minimal' when others are around - a sarong is good whether male (folded to shorten as a wrap) or female. The only time we wear more is because of guests or weather.

Washboards and 5 gallon buckets work as described, washing in salt and raising in fresh but it's still best to reduce the load by reducing the wear.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> When cruising sail naked,QUOTE]
> 
> I, for one, don't want to get my rigging tangled up so it's shorts as a minimum for me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"When cruising sail naked, or sail 'minimal' when others are around - a sarong is good whether male (folded to shorten as a wrap) or female. The only time we wear more is because of guests or weather." I Quote this because is so true there is no other way. 

We us to have a flag that said Sail Nude and on that sail I love to sail Naked. But time wore them out and we have not been able to find new ones. Any one know where to get one?


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

If the flag has worn out and become ragged . . . has the owner done the same? Think on it first.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

eryka said:


> & (new, clean) toilet plunger


I has to be clean? Is that why my laundry comes out tan colored? Ya know, I'm trying to not have duplicate tools aboard with limited space.


----------



## cheapboxofwine (Jun 6, 2007)

We just finished three months of cruising with our family of four down the ICW. I was concerned about doing laundry and ordered the Wonderwasher before our trip. I did a test run with it before heading out. Tried some dirty socks and shirts from our little girls. Have to say, they did not come as clean as what the claims are. We brought the contraption on board and once we got to our first stop in Annapolis, we ditched it there! From the first marina onwards, there have been laundromats available for mostly reasonable prices. I can't imagine with the humidity we encountered in Florida that anything would dry if you hand washed anyway and it would be a bugger to rinse and wring all our adult clothes. A waste of $45.00 but less of a bother the way it ended up!
Good luck!


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Years ago, on another website, this same question came up: 'How to do laundry with a minimal use of freshwater". One suggestion was to mix about a cup of sudsy ammonia in a gallon of water. It will get out most of the dirt and the clothes can then be line dried. The ammonia leaves no odor.

I've followed this advice for the past several years and it really works! I try to use rainwater whenever possible so as not to tap into my freshwater supply.

In pinch you can also use Joy and wash your clothes in salt water. The Joy suds up nicely. When finished, rinse them in fresh water. I use this approach with my dishes as well.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

AlanBrown said:


> Years ago, on another website, this same question came up: 'How to do laundry with a minimal use of freshwater". One suggestion was to mix about a cup of sudsy ammonia in a gallon of water. It will get out most of the dirt and the clothes can then be line dried. The ammonia leaves no odor.
> 
> I've followed this advice for the past several years and it really works! I try to use rainwater whenever possible so as not to tap into my freshwater supply.


What does that do, bind with the salt somehow and precipitate it out ?

Any chemists here ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just a note, neither sudsy amonia nor saltwater works on silk satin sheets. It destroys the fibre and makes the finish very hard and board like.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> Just a note, neither sudsy amonia nor saltwater works on silk satin sheets. It destroys the fibre and makes the finish very hard and board like.


I am starting to understand why he has deck fluff


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Silk sheets and lee cloths don't, I think, mix. If anything, I want _traction _in a seaway.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Freesail99


> I am starting to understand why he has deck fluff


Deck fluff??? these aren't deck fluff, they're short lasting deep, loving relationships. Now I'm stuck, my current first mate bailed for a month to go back to the states to get her hair done, so I'm solo again here in La Paz Mex, Wait, maybe not.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Valiente:


> I want _traction _in a seaway


Wear socks


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Silk sheets and lee cloths don't, I think, mix. If anything, I want _traction _in a seaway.


Try tire chains


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Would this fit in the pilothouse?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Valiente said:


> Would this fit in the pilothouse?


didnt know you were into bondage


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The brunette should fit...I don't know about the gizmo, but Ian's boat is pretty big. 


Valiente said:


> Would this fit in the pilothouse?


----------



## Ready2go (Sep 18, 2008)

What about drying clothes? It seems like dealing with heavy dripping clothes in a humid enviornment would be a huge pain in the butt. The people who make the wonder wash has a spin dryer that uses low watts and is small and light. does anyone have experience with that? We are going cruising in remote areas with 2 kids and I'd rather spend my time on shore exploring than hunting for a laundromat.


----------

